# English Owner's Manual



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Is anybody aware of any online availability for the MK3 Coupe Owner's Manual? My dealer (in Germany) is adamant they can't source me an English version and I've been unsuccessful in hunting down a pdf. My German isn't quite good enough to completely absorb all the technical detail, and as i'm sure many of you are as well, I'm typically a cover-to-cover reader for this kind of stuff. I'm reluctant to pay the cheapest eBay offering, which is £30 + shipping. Cheers...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are all on the DVD you get with the car - have you taken a look?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> They are all on the DVD you get with the car - have you taken a look?


Fantastic - i didn't this about the language options there. Cheers Toshiba!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you register with https://myaudi.audi.com and register your car you can view the manual online.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> If you register with https://myaudi.audi.com and register your car you can view the manual online.


The only guide I see published in MyAudi is for Audi Connect. Can you tell me where you see the full owner's manual? Cheers.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

TRTT said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > If you register with https://myaudi.audi.com and register your car you can view the manual online.
> ...


Sure, once you've logged in and registered your car (you have to do this first) go to my service from the top and select your car from the right, select owners literature, open manual.

There are two in here, a quick reference guide and the full manual.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > AdamA9 said:
> ...


Thanks again AdamA9. No idea how I missed it.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> They are all on the DVD you get with the car - have you taken a look?


Daft question, what DVD - do you only get it with the TTS? Only got the paper version with my Sport Coupe (main manual plus quick guide).


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Having looked at the DVD, it does appear as if it only works with the Tech Pack (and probably only supplied with the Tech Pack). The DVD is difficult to use on a computer and clearly wasn't designed to be so - the DVD does dump the manual inside the car (probably on the hard drive somewhere).

As such the content is brief (certainly more brief than the printed manual) and probably designed to be upgradable when upgrades happen, unlike paper.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

it will be in the glove box?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, no Tech Pack so answers reason why no DVD.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I have the tech pack on my U.S. model, but I do not remember seeing a DVD. Would it be in the drive already?

Audi Connect on the U.S. site also seems to not be showing a manual under service. It just shows this text with nothing else:

"Welcome to myAudi Service.

What do you want most as an Audi customer? Carefree driving pleasure, of course. To ensure that this remains so, myAudi Service provides you, exactly what your Audi needs for a long life. As your reliable partner, we provide you with all the relevant information about service and maintenance - at first-hand, around the clock."

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

visuar said:


> I have the tech pack on my U.S. model, but I do not remember seeing a DVD. Would it be in the drive already?
> 
> Audi Connect on the U.S. site also seems to not be showing a manual under service. It just shows this text with nothing else:
> 
> ...


Did you click on 'owner's literature' tab. It's under there.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Did you click on 'owner's literature' tab. It's under there.


I don't seem to have that, see attached screenshot. Audi UK site doesn't list my car when I log in there, so that's no help either. Really wish they'd just make there manuals easily available, heh.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

This is what you should see...


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

TRTT said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, once you've logged in and registered your car (you have to do this first) go to my service from the top and select your car from the right, select owners literature, open manual.
> ...


Next issue :wink: ...of course, even in the global market within which we live, Audi don't appear to provide English language manuals for German customers. I have no issue opening the German version, but as soon as I select the English language option...."No documents were found for the chassis number entered.". Sigh.

Fingers crossed for the DVD option.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

TRTT said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > TRTT said:
> ...


That's odd. I can choose any language I want and it'll load the procure in the language selected.

Assume you're choosing English from the drop down and then it says there are none available. Do any other languages show up?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

TRTT said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > TRTT said:
> ...


No other languages are available, but I also note that availability of the standard German version is patchy. It's either a cache/timeout thing or something in my corp network is blocking it. Troubleshooting...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

What's the URL when you open up the manual?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> What's the URL when you open up the manual?


http://bordbuch-online.audi.de/AudiBord ... #undefined


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

That loads fine for me, and is in English.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

michaelw90 said:


> That loads fine for me, and is in English.


Thank you for testing - appreciated. I'll give it a go outside of my corp network. Cheers michaelw90


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

TRTT said:


> This is what you should see...


I wish I did. As usual the U.S. Audi stuff is way behind.

If anyone feels like getting me an English TT Roadster manual my PM inbox is empty :lol:


----------



## 848 (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice car. You should try riding Luxembourg roads... perfect for this car (especially with quattro)...


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

848 said:


> Nice car. You should try riding Luxembourg roads... perfect for this car (especially with quattro)...


I commute into Lux daily...B roads are a pleasure...


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

848 said:


> Nice car. You should try riding Luxembourg roads... perfect for this car (especially with quattro)...


I commute into Lux daily...B roads are a pleasure...


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I tried to access the manual , when I clicked on "Open Manuals" I got the following:

No documents were found for the chassis number entered.

Any idea why th manual may no the appearing??


----------



## 848 (Oct 3, 2015)

TRTT said:


> 848 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car. You should try riding Luxembourg roads... perfect for this car (especially with quattro)...
> ...


Me too. I guess we're neighboors


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I initially suffered form the same issue, but was unable to diagnose the root cause. Based on the circumstances surrounding the experience I had, I suspect it's one of the following...

1) A time-out issue
2) Your corporate network blocking access to this embedded doc/pop-up type


----------



## Herman22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone who knows how to save and print these files?


----------

